

Livingsocial's new CEO, Gautam Thakar - bking
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/15/livingsocial-poaches-ebay-exec-gautam-thakar-to-be-its-new-ceo/

======
bking
My 2 cents is that all the talent in LS is fleeing and no matter how good the
CEO is, they will have to completely up-end their internal culture and fire
their skill-less work force

